# What is everyone using for MultiTool



## lardo5150 (Oct 20, 2014)

Looking to buy my first one.
Was looking at the Blackburn Wayside.

What is everyone else using? Crankbrothers? Park Tool?


----------



## mellymtb (Aug 1, 2014)

Love my crankbrothers m19


----------



## acedeuce802 (Jun 30, 2017)

Crankbrothers M19 for one bike, Topeak mini 18+ on the other. No preference between the two, just got deals at different times. As long as it has a full range of allen keys, phillips head, T25, chain breaker, and is reasonably small, it'll be great.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

I have one of those M19s and also a Lezyne SV-11 which I carry as it's smaller and lighter. .


----------



## Forest Rider (Oct 29, 2018)

My thought is to find the one that fits your storage method the best, but includes the tools mentioned by @acedeuce802.

To take it one step further, some multi-tools have a built in CO2 inflator.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Topeak stuff tends to be good. I have two of their multitools and they seem solid to me. Other Topeak stuff also seems good, except their quick-chuck valve head which I hate with a passion ;0)

Not a fan of Lezyne at all. The products I've bought have had design or build issues, every one. They look slick but not very great.


----------



## connolm (Sep 12, 2009)

I saw the MSW flat pack 10 multi tool at my LBS and thought it was small and clever. So I bought it.

Two weeks later, I was on vacation in Moab on a rental bike. I opened the tool kit and found the MSW flat pack 10 inside! So apparently Chile Pepper Bikes in Moab thinks it's pretty cool too!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

I've had Crank Bros and Birzman that I liked, but now I use the OneUp EDC. It works well and is very convenient.


----------



## Kolchak (May 15, 2017)

I have the park multi-tool and the one thing I don't like about it is that it falls apart in my frame bag.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Kolchak said:


> I have the park multi-tool and the one thing I don't like about it is that it falls apart in my frame bag.


same here, but it is still good enough for me...


----------



## Shaylex (Aug 22, 2011)

Kolchak said:


> I have the park multi-tool and the one thing I don't like about it is that it falls apart in my frame bag.


Agreed.

I think I'm going to put a rubber band around mine to keep it together in the seat bag.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

I have this boxy thing called the Alien from years ago that went missing for a bit and just found it again. It seemed to have all the basics but after a few times of just needing the allen, a buddy has the crank tool that I've borrowed on the trail. It's far faster and easier to access so I'll likely go that route. Mine isn't as quick and easy to flip out, it's bulky and definitely heavier.


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

Home brew....

Through the years I've acquired many multi-tools - from races, finds on the trail and parking lots, and bought. Very few, if any ever seemed to be a great match for me. But what I've done is canabalize parts from some tools and and replaced un-needed bits on other tools to come up with what works for me.

Biggest issue I've had with some otherwise perfect tools is a missing T25 head. So, I just take out that bit from a tool I'd otherwise not use and insert it in another tool. That T25 almost always replaces a Phillips head driver, of which I've almost no use for on the trail.

My favorite tool, that I've had for many years is one I've found in the dirt, with the T25 mod above.



Chain breaker and co2 nozzle are kept separate as they are rarely used.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

lardo5150 said:


> Looking to buy my first one.
> Was looking at the Blackburn Wayside


I wouldn't want that Blackburn because it has separate hex wrenches, they may be more convenient to use in some cases but I'd rather be sure that they're always all there and together. The Park I-beams are pretty decent.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

fix it stix

They're light, customizable with whatever bits you want to carry and their water bottle clips make them super accessible. They feel like real tools, and act like real tools. I've been really impressed with them. I have their chainbreaker, which isn't the lightest, but is burly enough to work. Some are not.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

bachman1961 said:


> I have this boxy thing called the Alien from years ago...


Me too. The thing is pretty big and heavy so it stays in my bicycle curiosities drawer.


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

Harryman said:


> fix it stix
> 
> They're light, customizable with whatever bits you want to carry and their water bottle clips make them super accessible. They feel like real tools, and act like real tools. I've been really impressed with them. I have their chainbreaker, which isn't the lightest, but is burly enough to work. Some are not.


Those do look pretty slick.


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

I have the Blackburn with detachable Allen wrenches. Love it!


----------



## karst_runner (May 17, 2017)

I've got a Park multi-tool, though I cannot remember which model. It has been a champ. 

Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## fredcook (Apr 2, 2009)

Another Crankbrothers M19 user here...


----------



## bvibert (Mar 30, 2006)

Crankbrothers M19 here too. It's simple, gets the job done, and the chain tool is pretty decent.


----------



## MarkMass (Sep 10, 2006)

I generally carry two:
- Silca Ti-Torque ratchet
- Topeak Alien (mainly for the chain breaker and 8mm for pedals)


----------



## C. Alshus (Jun 29, 2004)

Topeak Mini 9 and a Park Tool CT5.


----------



## J-P Ellilä (Oct 11, 2015)

All in V2: https://www.allinmultitool.com/products/all-in-multitool-v2-black


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)

J-P Ellilä said:


> All in V2: https://www.allinmultitool.com/products/all-in-multitool-v2-black


I bought one of those, flew off my bike never to be seen again. It is not worth the ridiculous price they're asking.

You can get the same tool on ebay for $15..
https://www.ebay.com/itm/SRWRN-Bicy...-T25-Wrench-For-Chain-Rivet-Bike/142954616742


----------



## J-P Ellilä (Oct 11, 2015)

Vegard said:


> I bought one of those, flew off my bike never to be seen again. It is not worth the ridiculous price they're asking.
> 
> You can get the same tool on ebay for $15..
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/SRWRN-Bicy...-T25-Wrench-For-Chain-Rivet-Bike/142954616742


No chain tool on that ebay version. I think V2 is a great tool, definately would buy again.


----------



## Frantic29 (Apr 5, 2017)

The wayside is an amazing tool to have in your back pack for long rides. I keep mine in my hydration pack. It’s a do it all need anything type of tool. 20 miles from the car thats what I want with me. In my normal riding though it’s big and heavy. So a MSW flat pack or a Schwalbe Mini is more practical for the close to the car type of rides. The way trails are built here in KS you might ride for 20 miles but never be more than 2 or 3 miles from the car and 1/4-1/2 mile from a road. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tfinator (Apr 30, 2009)

Topeak pocket rocket (yeah, pretty cheeky)

Has tire levers, chain breaker, and a tiny ratchet tool that I've used to assemble a bike before. I cut a notch into each tire lever that is the size of my spoke nipples on one, and the size of a valve core on the other. The inner case I put a piece of Velcro and spare house keys as well so I don't have to worry about that when I ride from home. After a few years of use it's still going strong.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Cleaner (Mar 23, 2004)

*PB Swiss*

I made my own kit using PB Swiss 5 mm L hex key and their adapter for 1/4" hex bits. It is lighter and can be customized to the bike with bits as needed. They sell a bike specific set up but if you get one buy it from EU vendor as it will be 50% of USA pricing.

I took the chain breaker from a Crank brothers M-19 and made a custom pin driver from a socket head cap screw. This also has some rudimentary metric wrench flats built in ( i have never used them). If you need wrenches carry the Knipex mini pliers wrench.

This is lighter and more useful and is made from better materials that do not rust in my Camelbak.

If you want to buy the package this it.
https://www.shop.pbtools.us/PB-470-BikeTool_c2.htm


----------



## Schulze (Feb 21, 2007)

Crankbrothers M19 and Leatherman Surge

There is very little I can't fix on the trail. The pliers on the Surge are used the most but I've also used the file and mini saw.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

^^^ That's a lot of weigh carry around, 1 1/8 lb of (510g). I'd spend a lot to cut that amount of weight off my bike.


----------



## GeePhroh (Jan 13, 2004)

One-up in the pump. It's a great micro-tool and the pump is one of the best I've used.


----------



## Schulze (Feb 21, 2007)

Lone Rager said:


> ^^^ That's a lot of weigh carry around, 1 1/8 lb of (510g). I'd spend a lot to cut that amount of weight off my bike.


So do I. But there isn't a carbon fiber Surge.


----------



## Yeah right (Jun 1, 2019)

Schulze said:


> So do I. But there isn't a carbon fiber Surge.


I was about to say that there's a great market opportunity, but I see Leatherman already has a titanium multitool. 252gr vs. 335gr.


----------



## Schulze (Feb 21, 2007)

I have a Charge TTi. It's ok. The Surge has some features I like, such as the interchangeable saw and file, larger pliers, and larger scissors.


----------



## kevin267 (Mar 9, 2011)

Can't go wrong with the Crank brothers m19, but in the past I had a customized topeak 'hummer' that I swapped one of the screw drivers for a T25. I think the new version of that tool is the Hexus, it looks pretty good too.


----------

